# FoxPro Crossfire or Firestorm?



## LeadHead

My Alpha Dogg failed and it's time to buy a FoxPro for this season. I have $300 worth of Bass Pro gift cards saved up and that will be my budget for the new call. At this time I'm looking at the Firestorm and Crossfire but would like input from you guys which one to buy. If you offer an opinion, please explain why you have that opinion. Also, please no comments such as "You should buy the <insert higher priced model here> because it's way more awesome!" My budget is $300, not $400+.

What is the main difference between these two models, anyway? They appear very similar.


----------



## prairiewolf

Foxpro has a Hellfire reconditioned for $225 right now and it wont last long definitely the way I would go

They also have a couple wildfires


----------



## LeadHead

PW, I had looked at the Hellfire but noticed that it only has a 3 year warranty instead of 5. Is the price for the reconditioned one the main reason you recommend it, or is it because of certain features?

Short, I have read that the Crossfire has a much better remote than the Firestorm, so I'm going to see if I can accumulate the funds to get that one. Originally I thought they were both priced at $300 but am now seeing the Crossfire is $400. Senior moment, apparently. If I can find a brick-and-mortar store that has it for less money, Bass Pro will price match.


----------



## prairiewolf

I like the speaker setup on the hellfire, I use a scorpion but I only use it after calling with hand calls.Foxpro also had a Cs24 for $425 I think, now that is what most of all the pros use. I wouldnt worry about the warranties with any Foxpro.


----------



## LeadHead

Well, the Crossfire has been ordered. I sold my broken Alpha Dogg (yes, the guy knew it was non-working), sold a couple of coyote pelts that were in the freezer and added the cash to my Bass Pro gift card fund. The Hellfire was a consideration at PW's recommendation, but the Crossfire's better remote really appealed to my practical side, and being the type of person who doesn't have the cash to buy whatever new thing comes along I knew if I settled for something less I would regret it later (example--buying the Alpha Dogg a couple of years ago). FoxData, FoxCast and dual speakers sort of clinched the deal for me as well. I do appreciate you guys' input and hopefully will be calling the dawgs soon.
One question maybe one of you can answer--Bass Pro's site indicate that this call includes the FoxData feature, but FoxPro's web site does not indicate that the Crossfire has this. Does it, or does it not have FoxData? That sounds like a really useful feature.


----------

